# Teachers Select plan with VHI Aug 1st: Renew or move?



## onway (12 Jul 2013)

My policy is due for renewal on August 1st and I am on the Teachers Select plan with VHI. I can see a number of polices that are cheaper and appear to be equally good (eg VHI pmi 10 11) but I'm unsure whether the plan I'm on is good value to stay with. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## snowyb (13 Jul 2013)

Hi Onway,

The plan PMI 10 11 would be a better option than your current plan Teachers Plan Select.  It has the same level of hospital cover, with lower excess amounts.
It also has some day to day outpatient cover, which is non-existent on your present plan.
Note; Plan PMI 10 11 will increase to 977pa from 1/8/2013.
It is still cheaper than Teachers Plan Select and well worth considering.

4 cheaper alternative plans with same hospital cover and  no outpatient cover as follows;

1.  VHI Healthcare;   One Plan;  943pa 
2.  GLOHEALTH;       Better Plan;  915pa
3.  AVIVA;              Level 2 Health Excess;  904pa
4.  LAYA HEALTHCARE;  Health Sense Connect; 920(947)includes 3% charge.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?264&105&298&249/

Health Sense Connect is a new plan from 1/8/2013 so details will be on HIA.ie from that date. 
www.hia.ie/latest-news/latest-news/

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## onway (16 Jul 2013)

Thanks a million for that Snowyb - I was just completely confused by the selection of options. Thanks again!


----------

